# Mr. Pete Traynor...An enquiry has been raised...



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

This is from Kijiji...

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...RRING-TO-TRAYNOR-EQUIPMENT-W0QQAdIdZ286725490

"I don't really care who believes me or not .....BUT to keepthe records straight.....Mr.Pete Traynor....Oooops I even spelled his name correctly.....Pete Traynor was a bass player.....he first worked for a fellow named Mel Pallo doing his electronic repairs @ the time.... Mel has since passed away....but @ the time he owned and managed a little music store on Parkdale N. on the east side of the street in Hamilton Ontario..... I'm gonna' say north because it's a little north of King street in Hamilton .....I have just turned 70 years young this year ....anyhow..I was only just 16 years young/old when I had the pleasure of meeting Mr. Pete Traynor in person....now many years have passed and so has Mr. Mel Pallo...both great guys to ever meet........infact he fixed one one of my old home built amps that at the time I always used for my Gibson J-45 flattop....I may get shot for this info....Hmmmm.....my reason for blurrting this out is why the heck don't Hamilton ever get mentioned in his biographry along with Yorkville Sound and Long & McQaude.... I'd like a very good expanation to this enquiry....thank you very much..I spelled Mr. Pete Traynors last name on purpose for the title ...Al "...

Well...???...Thoughts/interjections...???...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He's not talking about MES, is he? That's the only music store on Parkdale, north of King, that I know. And I've been covering that stretch of road since the late 70's.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I have no idea...i just stumbled upon his "ad"...

At least...according to this list...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_Hamilton,_Ontario...

We can claim Neil Peart and Dick Wilson (The "Please don't squeeze the Charmin" guy...Mr.Whipple) as Hamilton's own...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> He's not talking about MES, is he? That's the only music store on Parkdale, north of King, that I know. And I've been covering that stretch of road since the late 70's.


that occured to me too when i read the post-
but MES has been only been on parkdale since 1980.
am sending bill a link to the kijiji post in any case.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

The guy signed his name at the end as "AL"...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know why "Hamilton" doesn't get mentioned but perhaps it may be the same reason as his aunts and uncles, Mom and Dad, cousins, his trip to Milton when he did that little gig one Saturday afternoon and where he bought his first ice cream down in Westdale. There's only so much space and the writer/editor puts in what he thinks is important. Hamilton and the things above just didn't make the cut. That is all.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fraser said:


> that occured to me too when i read the post-
> but MES has been only been on parkdale since 1980.
> am sending bill a link to the kijiji post in any case.


I'm positive it has been there longer. I lived in Hamilton from 76-80, and my next door neighbour Richard Best worked at MES during 76-77, and it was on Parkdale at that time. Bill at MES has a long memory. Maybe try him.

A high school buddy of mine (whose LP Jr I traced to make my first DIY guitar sometime around 1970), named Ian Cooney, and his dad, was a Montreal region service center for Traynor in the early 70's, as I recall, or maybe he moved to Toronto to do it. He's currently a performer around Montreal and has a number of websites you can reach him through. Maybe he would know.

Finally, JC Maillet, out in the Channel Islands (and he comes by here occasionally) knows much abut all things Traynor. He can be reached through his viva analog website: http://www.lynx.bc.ca/~jc/


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

This is without doubt, the weirdest thread I have read on this board. I still have no idea what you are actually "discussing" or trying to figure out!!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> This is without doubt, the weirdest thread I have read on this board. I still have no idea what you are actually "discussing" or trying to figure out!!!!


Same here....relieved to know that I'm not alone on this.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

You're a PhD...can't you figure it out...???...

Here...let me help you...

I ran across the Kijiji ad quoted above...I found it unusual that a 70 year old man is reaching out through Kijiji to try to set the historical records straight regarding an important figure in Canadian music history...it's all about the details...no matter how small...it's about pride...

It's similar to the longstanding debate as to where the telephone was really invented...http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Where_was_the_telephone_invented

"Alexander Graham Bell conceived of (invented) the telephone at his summer home in Brantford, Ontario in the summer of 1874, and then later physically created his first telephone in Boston, Massachusetts (where, he said, it was 'born')."

The Americans claim it was invented in Boston...Canadians claim it was invented in Brantford...Who is correct...???...Again...it's about patriotism and pride...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Pride for someone else's accomplishment is a bit misplaced. Just because he came from Hamilton (or Bell invented the phone in Brantford or Boston) the accomplishment is theirs and theirs alone. Their surroundings at the time may or may not have had an effect or influence but people who come from the same geographical area have no claim on the glory simply by being near it at the time or living in the same area now. 
It's like people who refer to the sports team of their liking's accomplishments by using the term "we" as in "We really put it to them last night". Who the hell is "we"? If you weren't on the field/rink/court or in the case of this thread, workshop you have no business claiming any credit. There's a term for this it's BIRG or Basking in Reflected Glory. 
So Pete Traynor is from Hamilton. That's nice...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this from bill at MES



> But the BUILDING in the article is the same... #34... Mel Pallo occupied this site from the early to mid '60's... This is the first I've heard of the Peter Traynor story in Hamilton...


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

why doesn't someone ask Pete 

p


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Got his contact info...???...


----------

